# Asia's Capital of Cool: SEOUL!



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

After years of looking at pictures of many cities right here on this forum, I went from having no interest (and indeed, no knowledge) about the South Korean capital, to putting it on top of my list of places to visit. Call it the SSC effect! Some members should really be getting paid by tourism ministries for the promotion! :lol: (Thank you guys! You know who you are!)

Of course, Seoul is not new as a tourist destination, but I find it to be very underrated. It's probably because it's not as exotic as South Asian cities (you know, no monkies in the parks and no large animals sharing lanes with public transportation). The weather certainly doesn't help, especially in Winter, (even if the seasons are beautifully and clearly marked in Korea). Maybe all those headline-grabbing mega developments in neighboring China cast a large shadow over anything happening in this compratively tiny country.

But whatever the reason, if you are as interested in traditional or contemporary architecture, arts and urban develpment, or design in any of its forms, Seoul should definitely be on your radar. And you don't have to be interested in hunky TV drama actors or boy bands dancing choreographed moves in heavy makeup to enjoy it (millions _are_ interested, and not just in Asia, just so you know...)

Let's start our exploration in the middle of town, in City Hall square, which in Winter is taken over by a busy skating ring. Notice the glass, wave-like annex to the old city hall. The old, colonial era building is now the city library. 





Just West of City Hall, you'll find Deoksugung Palace (덕수궁...I love Korean script! It's easy to learn and looks so pretty!). It is the most centrally located of the capital's main five royal palaces. Sadly, most structures were destroyed by the Japanese before WWII. The palace used to be more than twice its current size. I loved how the traditional structures contrast with the modern city beyond. 







































































































Let's walk North of the palace towards the Namdaemun (숭례문) Gate.

















There has been a gate (of the ancient city wall) in this spot since the 14th Century, but there have been several reconstructions, enlargements and destructions. The latest of these was only a few years ago, when the building was set on fire by arsonists! 

















 

Across the avenue from the Gate, we have the beautiful PLATEAU (플라토) cultural center, owned by the gigantic Samsung corporation and previously known as the Rodin Gallery, because of its sculptures by the French artist. I went in for the Rodin pieces and the beautiful, glass architecture, but I was pleasantly surprised by the contemporary art and architecture exhibits! 



































Backtrakking a little, let's check out the old Bank of Korea building, also a Japanese colonial structure. It currently houses a money and currency museum. It's actually quite interesting, but it's probably more worth a peek for a look at an actual, early 20th century "modern" building than for its instructive displays on money and the economy. 



























Calling it what it is...



More of the immediate are of the Bank. More later! Thanks for checking this out!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Interesting. Thanks. Particularly like the details of the traditional buildings and temples.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really great, very nice photos from Seoul :cheers:


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Really nice! Seoul is high on my list of cities to visit.


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Insadong (인사동) is a very centrally located traditional area. It really doesn't look that traditional until you wander around. It's a very varied area, architecturally speaking, but it does have a large concentration of handcraft shops and some of the oldest restaurants in town. The little side streets are a delight to get lost in. From the very cool to the very weird to the very Korean! 




















































The super famous Ssamzie shopping complex 인사동쌈지길, right in the middle of Insadong, is an unlikely tourist attraction on paper. You know, it's just a mall. But the design of the place, the mostly local products, absence of global chain stores and the cuteness overload of the merchandise on sale explain why! 











Back downtown, to check the Cheonggyecheong stream and neighboring area. The stream was famously unearthed through demolition of an elevated highway. Talk about urban renewal done right! It's not without its critics, though, mostly because apparently the water needs to be pumped into the new stream. But it has been a hit with the locals and several species of local fauna can now be seen in the area for the first time in decades. It was really cold on a non-business day when I visited, so it was pretty empty. Can't say I was able to fully appreciate it...





















Let's check out the Seul Museum of Contemporary Art and nearby zone (it's right behind the Deoksugung Palace, near the U.S. Embassy). 



























Finally, extra photos of City Hall.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

It looks like an incredible city for people interested in modern architecture, old temples and design. Seoul is a must visit for me, after I have Tokyo and Shanghai! It seems like the sky is much more often bright in South Korea and Japan then in China.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Fantastic shots. The city looks amazing!


----------



## inno4321 (Dec 10, 2007)

WOW Great shots!
Surprisingly Some of them place I never been in there.(such like modern museum!). I gonna try 
Above photos is My Best place in seoul. I can't explain but whenever i walk in there i can feel some energy/relax from there. So when i depressed then i go there n chill out. that is why ancestor choose that area as capital&palace place. thanks


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Gwanghwamun Plaza 광화문광장 is the huge square in front of the gates of Gyeongbokgung Palace. In another nod to urban regeneration and livability, the square was created narrowing the super-broad roads that lead to the palace, drastically limiting the traffic capacity, but dramatically increasing the attractiveness of the place. Especially cool at night! 













If you don't walk through the gate towards the palace, but surround the wall towards the North instead, you will walk past the interesting National Folk Museum of Korea, which is actually within the palace grounds.









If you continue moving North, you'll get to Samcheong-dong, one of the city's coolest areas. It has a sedate ambience, enhaced by winding, hilly streets where traditional structures are interspersed with modern buildings. 

























Let's cross the river to see Gangnam now! :banana:











Gangnam is actually the whole South bank of the Han River, and so it's a large, varied area, which includes not just the fancy areas famous throughout Asia. 

The small Garosugil area of Gangnam is a dense commercial district. It's rather charming, but it lacks the character of Samcheong-dong and other nice areas North of the river. Some say it's plasticky and contrived. It's certainly been partially taken over by big name retailers, but I thought that, unlike really controlled commercial environments, it has plenty of good things going for it. It's dense, with full, real street life thriving in its little back streets. It's creative, with lots of cute shops and cafés among the glitzy large shops. And it's also fun, offering great people watching!







































































This particular building is supposedly shaped as a handbag, which is rather difficult to appreciate at street level. Appropriately, it houses a small handbag museum but also gallery space and a couple of shops.


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

Hehe, I know Seoul from the hundreds of Korean dramas that I've watched already. 

They sure are obsessed with Western culture... English text as far as the eye can see. How is the average Korean's level of English by the way? Do they all understand what's scribbled in shops and cafes everywhere?


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Well, it depends. The young and the professional tend to speak at least some English. Certainly more than their Japanese counterparts. Personally, though, I tend to believe that foreign language ability is inversely proportional to the strength and size of the local cultural production, and not related to the sophistication or quality of the local education. Thus, citizens of the United States who do not already speak a first language at home tend to be the least profficient in foreign languages. Same with Brazil, China, Japan, France, Spain, etc. This is a gross simplification, I know, but there needs to be an incentive for large portions of the population to learn a foreign language. A high educational standard is not enough, just like Korea shows.


----------



## roballan (Aug 23, 2009)

Seoul looks like a very cool place indeed! Definitely in my top places to visit soon. Great photos!


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

Tiaren said:


> Hehe, I know Seoul from the hundreds of Korean dramas that I've watched already.
> 
> They sure are obsessed with Western culture... English text as far as the eye can see. How is the average Korean's level of English by the way? Do they all understand what's scribbled in shops and cafes everywhere?


I noticed too. Is the widespread use of English a recent phenomenon? Nice pictures btw.


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

"I'm a Seoul Man"....way cool....thanx for sharing!!!..kay::uh:kay:kay::shocked:kay:


----------



## Almenac-SS (Jul 17, 2005)

LtBk said:


> I noticed too. Is the widespread use of English a recent phenomenon? Nice pictures btw.


It's always been like that? This is, whether you like it or not, a by-product of globalization. 

And S. Korea is one of the most globalized countries on Earth - it has to be for its own survival (b/c ZERO natural resources, heavy reliance on exporting).

Also I don't know what your standards are for calling a country "Western", but aside from never having been part of Europe or hosting a large quantity of white people, S. Korea (and Japan and Taiwan) IS a western country from a political-economic perspective.

Btw, thanks for the pics!


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Almenac-SS said:


> It's always been like that? This is, whether you like it or not, a by-product of globalization.
> 
> And S. Korea is one of the most globalized countries on Earth - it has to be for its own survival (b/c ZERO natural resources, heavy reliance on exporting).
> 
> ...


I am no expert on Korea, but I've been curious about the phenomenon of the use of English, and it seems it's actually rather unrelated to a fascination with the West. Similar to my impression of English used in Japan, when you are in Korea, the use of English, even if it's very visible, feels very peripheral. It's so de-contextualized that it actually emphasizes the otherness of Korea. If you also take into account the fact that Korea is a stridently nationalist country (or, in the case of Japan, so insular), plus the relatively low levels of general English ability, you can't help but conclude that there must be another reason. And the reason seems to be that English is a proxy for modernity, urbanity and worldliness. So, it is used in contrast to provincialism, backwardness and narrow-mindedness. So the media and the advertising industries use it (overuse it!) in the hope to inspire consumers to identify with very specific aspirational ideals. If you look at it that way, it makes sense that there should be so much of it, even if people don't actually know what it means! Indeed, grammatical accuracy, good spelling and proper usage are irrelevant in such context.


----------



## Almenac-SS (Jul 17, 2005)

^^ That is one way to explain it for sure.

I also think the varied (i.e. flexible) use of English in S. Korea and other Asian countries is in some ways analogous to religious pluralism in East Asia. Unlike North America or Europe - and definitely unlike the Middle East - it is often the case that people in S. Korea and Japan transition freely between various religious traditions at different points in their lives. With language, I feel that there's the same kind of confidence that lends itself to exploring and adopting whatever else is out there. 

These days you can find French text in S. Korean marketing and spoken German in Japanese anime... sure no one really understands, but it's more about the aesthetic and that's completely fine.


----------



## philosopher (Dec 15, 2004)

Very clean and modern city. Is a blend of tradition and modern buildings.


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Almenac-SS, I think you're definitely on to something. It's also about aesthetics. But it occurs to me that it also points to something about Westerners. We probably are used to text having to actually mean what it says. When he we see something in writing, we tend to believe it, or at least give it the benefit of the doubt. In Korea and Japan, western script is a relatively modern phenomenon, so it inherently lacks the weight of the ideas it is conveying --especially if you don't know the language it's written in! Also, in Korea, the use of Chinese characters (nowadays almost absent outside of serious publications) and the use of kana in Japan (in combination with Chinese script) also mean that people have a higher degree of tolerance to a diversity in written communication. Contrast this with the exasperation of some western westerners who are unable to even appreciate music sung in a different language, or are flabbergasted when they find out that they have to watch anything subtitled! :lol:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Wow! You're right, Seoul is underrated. Some great architecture over there! kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Seoul :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

lovely contrast of the traditional and the contemporary....great shots as well.


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

The grounds of Gyeongbokgung Palace and a daylight look at Gwanghwamun Plaza :apple:









































































More of pretty, über cool Samcheong-dong.


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Let's check out Dongdaemun Desing Plaza, a very large cultural facility by the late Zaha Hadid. The place is spectacular, but I wouldn't say it is integrated with its surroundings. It looks like a just-landed UFO! Better than the baseball stadium that used to be there, I guess...







































Just South of Downtown, Namsan (South Mountain) is a large hill and park, which you can either climb or visit boarding the aerial tram. Too cold for walking, I say! Namsam was also an important defense point for the city, and you can see the remains of a fortress and wall. Then go up the N Tower, for ever higher, awesome views of the whole town! Unfortunately, it was hazy towards the South, so I really couldn’t get any decent photos of Gangnam and the other, taller skyscraper clusters hno:






































More of Samcheong-dong, probably the area I liked best (of what I saw!)

























A traditional Korean house is called “Hanok” and is characterized by its earthen walls and wooden beams surrounding a central courtyard. You’re likely to see them anywhere in Korea, but these low-rise structures don’t make much economic sense in the modern, high-rise city. Today, they are an expensive proposition to build or maintain, so you should definitely make an effort to see them, whenever they are open to the public, whether they house an art gallery, restaurant or shop. The Bukchon Hanok Village, just East of Samcheong-dong, is one of the most attractive ensembles of Korean architecture in the capital. This is today an expensive residential district (Keep quiet!), but some of the houses can be visited. Go for it!


----------



## caughttravelbug (Dec 4, 2016)

Beautiful photos of Seoul!!!
Great job!!!


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Images of the inside and grounds of the National Folk Museum 

































More of the Bukchon traditional area and the South of hip Samcheong-dong


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

Excellent winter shots of Seoul. I especially enjoyed seeing photos of the palace and traditional homes.

Great city for climbing hills and getting panoramic shots from what I am observing.


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

absolutely a cool city.


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

probably #the 1 global city on my list of places I want to visit. shame it'll probably be some while before I can afford it. these great pics can help tide me over!


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

exceptional shots, and I particularly like that korean village built in traditional architecture.


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*Leeum Museum of Art*

Many of the tourists walking uphill from the bars and restaurants in Itaewon are coming to the Leeum Museum, a contemporary art exhibition space owned by the Samsung corporation. Not exactly short of money, the behemoth had French architect Jean Nouvel build a gorgeous complex of several buildings (which you cannot photograph from the inside) which both cuts into and adapts to its hilly site. 

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*Itaewon and Hannam-dong*

Two points of relative interest as you head uphill: Blue Square, a multi-purpose complex that includes a concert hall and one of the coolest bookshops I've seen, the "Book Park". Even you don't read a word of Korean, it's worth remembering that bookshops here sell of kinds of cool accessories, gadgets and first-rate stationery. Even the publications themselves are often beautiful objects. I have yet to see (with the possible exception of Japan) a place where magazines and printed matter in general as produced in such high quality of materials and design. 

Also here is the Samsung Card Record Library, a members-only temple to recorded music housed in a cool see-through structure. 

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*Museum of Hangeul*

Just next to the National Museum, you can also visit the Museum of Hangeul, the homegrown Korean script. Koreans are justly proud of their writing system, which ingeniously simple and fits Korean pronunciation perfectly. I actually learned it before I went to Seoul for the first time, but without any real Korean knowledge, it was pretty useless! Of course, I've now forgotten most of it. Hangeul was "invented" by King Sejon (the big man sitting on the throne in Gwanghwamun square downtown) in the 15th Century. Curiously, though, widespread use coincided only with the rise of Korean nationalism in the 20th Century after the end of Japanse domination. The museum is small and cozy, and everything is in English too. The landscaped park out front is lovely, but like much of Green Seoul, it's a relative recent addition. After decades as the gritty capital of a newly developed industrial power, Seoul has made great strides in making itself greener and more livable. Friends and colleagues who have returned after years away, talk about these welcome changes, and how the city now feels much more pleasant. 

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*Itaewon and Hannam-dong*

Moving East from these museums, and a little back uphill, the areas of Itaewon and Hannam-dong are covered by every guidebook. Itaewon, in particular, is the area where foreign Westerners tended to concentrate after the war. Seoul has grown much more cosmopolitan, and you do see more foreing --especially western--faces here, but most are clearly tourists. Itaewon is one of Seoul's party towns, and parts of it feel a bit sketchy. Up the hill, though, Hannam-dong is clearly more upmarket and sedate. Not sure where one begins and the other ends, but I believe these images cover both, except for the very bottom of Itaewon...

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*National Museum of Korea*

Back in the cool Korean capital! First, a couple of shots from my hotel room, facing Cheonggyecheon stream. 

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr


South of Nam-San mountain a whole collection of diverse neighborhoods extend before the river. Probably your main reason to head here is the National Museum of Korea, a huge repository of artistic artifacts. 


Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*Bukchon*

Moving uphill from Ikseong-dong, you'll soon notice that the area becomes more elegant, more sedate, and commercial locales become less and less abundant, and the architecture increasingly traditional, until there is nothing but traditional hanok houses. This is Bukchon, the largest and priciest of Seoul's surviving traditional housing areas. The area may not have many shops compared to Ikseong, but it does have many times more tourists. You know what to do: walk away into the alleys. This must be one of the most pristinely preserved, charming and unique uban residential areas in the world. 

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*Arario Museum*

Also in Ikseong-dong, the Arario Museum is a contemporary exhibition space, which may be more interesting because of the juxtaposition of contemporary and traditional architecture, the very good quality of the coffee in the café, and the goods on sale in the shop. The upper floors also house restaurants owned by some of the local celebrity chefs. Anyway, this is a nice place to rest after wandering around Changgyeonggung. 

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*Ikseong-dong*

Just West of the palace, you will make it to Ikseong-dong, one of the hipster hubs of Seoul. But "hipster" is only part of it. This is an authentically creative neighborhood, with the bonus of plenty of locales housed in traditional hanok houses. A highlight of any visit to Korea is the perfect, playful cuteness of local products, with a distinctly Asian touch. With the possible exception of Japan, you are unlikely to see this anywhere else as finely executed as here: cute houses in cute area selling high quality, cute goods. Don't forget to up and down the side streets and alleys!

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*Changgyeonggung Palace*

In the opinion of some experts, Changgyeonggung Palace is the most refined (and better preserved) of the main palaces in central Seoul. I frankly do not know enough to judge, but compared to some of the others, it did feel more varied in the layout (check out the pavillions on stilts, the ones over ponds, the western-style conservatory and the terraced landscaping). 

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*Samcheong-dong*

Back to Samcheong-dong, to visit the relatively new MCMA and adjoining area. This is also one of the areas of the city that have a good cluster of commercial art galleries. 

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr

Seoul, Korea by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------

